# Have you ordered yarn and only received a partial order?



## AprilSun (Jun 25, 2020)

I ordered online 4 skeins of yarn from a craft store several weeks ago. They only sent me 3. I talked to them about it and they said they only had 3 and when this happens they will send what they have and there will be no back orders. I wasn't charged for the one I didn't get but,  I didn't have a choice whether I wanted their partial order or just cancel completely. Now when I try to find the one that I need, the dye lots will not match and dye lot matching is suppose to be important or at least it used to be. You would think that a craft store would do better than this.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 25, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> I ordered online 4 skeins of yarn from a craft store several weeks ago. They only sent me 3. I talked to them about it and they said they only had 3 and when this happens they will send what they have and there will be no back orders. I wasn't charged for the one I didn't get but,  I didn't have a choice whether I wanted their partial order or just cancel completely. Now when I try to find the one that I need, the dye lots will not match and dye lot matching is suppose to be important or at least it used to be. You would think that a craft store would do better than this.


They should have informed you that they were short. The dye lot needs to be the same!


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 25, 2020)

Pinky said:


> They should have informed you that they were short. The dye lot needs to be the same!



That's exactly what I thought too. I decided then that I would not be ordering from them again.


----------

